# WHO NEEDS A BOAT?



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

About a week ago, I was out and about checking out the local ponds. I observed a guy with his Drone fishing from the bank. He would hook his bubble up to the drone fly it out to the middle of the pond, then gently drop the bubble in the water. Fly the drone back to shore and slowly reel his line back in. My question is, is this legal??


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Not sure but I wonder what a mid air collision between a drone and a big musky lure would look like?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Who cares. I think people show a lot of fear or jealousy when it comes to drones.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it, they will get banned soon and it's not because of fear or jealousy. It's because people are stupid!!!!! Only a matter of time before people are using them to fly around the mountains to scout/chase animals, or out at the marsh, or buzzing around a pond annoying the crap outta people, interfering with wildfire crews etc....... All so they can upload videos and get likes on their youtube page.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I think it's cool


----------

